# Dealing with self doubt.



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 28, 2016)

For a little bit I've been having problems with writing electronic music.  I start a project then I lose steam about half way through and I can't seem to bring myself to finish it.  I always have this feeling that it's not good enough. So I'm wondering how do you overcome self doubt?

Do I force myself to finish it no matter how bad or good it is? or should I pace myself and do it one piece at a time? Not only am I taking on the role of the composer, I'm also taking on the role of the sound engineer, and that tends to overtake the creative side of my brain.


----------



## Otarine (Jun 30, 2016)

To be fair, I think that's a really common feeling among all musicians. (including myself ;w

Personally, even if a project isn't going well, or I feel that I'm not doing well, I still try to at least make some more progress on the project. But again, that doesn't always have to be the case. You could always just sleep it off and try again the next day. It really all depends on how much potential you see in a project, and if your wellness is fit for working on said project.



Dearg said:


> Not only am I taking on the role of the composer, I'm also taking on the role of the sound engineer, and that tends to overtake the creative side of my brain.



I'd rather separate the two. It's better off trying to write an idea for a song, the melody, structure, chord progression, etc. first and then concern yourself with the mixdown later. It's a lot easier to work on a mixdown when you have a solid idea and concrete structure for your track.


----------

